# pciconf -lv | grep 'none'



## balanga (Feb 5, 2018)

I have only just come across this in pciconf() where is says that any entry starting with 'none' does not have a driver. To find if you any devices without drivers try running `pciconf -lv | grep 'none'`.

That's my understanding. Apologies if I've got this wrong.


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2018)

You've got it right. FWIW, if you just use that command, you don't get any context. Example:

```
root@kg-quiet# pciconf -lv | grep none
none0@pci0:0:1:1:   class=0x040300 card=0x85261043 chip=0x99021002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x85271043 chip=0x780b1022 rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
```
If you use `pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 none` you get more context. Example:

```
root@kg-quiet# pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 none
none0@pci0:0:1:1:   class=0x040300 card=0x85261043 chip=0x99021002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Trinity HDMI Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
--
none1@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x85271043 chip=0x780b1022 rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
```
HTH


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2018)

To make it even more explicit, you can tell grep to only match lines that begin with "none":
`pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 [b]^[/b]none`


----------

